# Peace and Love ... Ringo's birthday.



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Happy 81st Birthday, Ringo! Peace and Love.









Today is a good day to play those Ringo Starr / Richard Starkey records.

I remain a big fan of Ringo, starting from his Beatles days. But especially afterwards. Of all the Beatles, Ringo seems the least affected from the whole "fame" experience. I get the sense that he realizes how luck fell his way, and he doesn't take anything for granted or have any sort of chip on his shoulder. I recall seeing Ringo and his All Starr Band in concert a few years ago. He was the front man, but he acted with a great modesty and shared the spotlight with the other musicians, seeming at times to be overwhelmed by the mere fact that he was able to be up there on stage with them. It was an endearing experience, and you couldn't help but like the guy.

I've collected most of his recordings over the years, and it is to them that I will turn today for some solace from life's pressures. Ringo has a way of adding peace and love to one's day through his music, and sometimes that's all we need.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Many happy returns to him. I sometimes wonder whether Ringo will be the one holding the shovel in terms of outlasting his contemporaries. Oh, hold on - Ian Hunter is even older!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Christ, he looks 50!

Vocally, I think he sounds closer to his old self than McCartney does to _himself_.


----------

